# SMOK X Cube Mini



## Cave Johnson (20/10/15)

SMOK X Cube Mini

Who's bringing these in and when?


----------



## Cave Johnson (21/10/15)

No one?


----------



## Willyza (21/10/15)

also waiting to hear......


----------



## Deckie (21/10/15)

At this stage all focus is on the DNA200, in 3 months time the classifieds are going to be flooded with early DNA200 models.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (21/10/15)

Deckie said:


> At this stage all focus is on the DNA200, in 3 months time the classifieds are going to be flooded with early DNA200 models.



Then I will buy one


----------



## Deckie (21/10/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Then I will buy one


So right, all the glitches will come forward and more refined versions will start coming out.


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/12/15)

Bumpedy bump @skola

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (3/12/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Bumpedy bump @skola


Thank you Mr CEO..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/12/15)

Vendors???


----------



## BigB (5/12/15)

I have 5 in the air (tracking number received) plus 5 owing. These are black and match the TFV4 Mini stock (black) that I have. Pricing TFV4 Mini R555 and the XCube Mini R975... (I got all the rates so I did the pricing already)

Not online though, only at E-Cigg Inn in Doonside. We can manually create a delivery though so feel free to send me a pm... It might take a day or two more for delivery (ex Doonside) but it can happen.


----------

